# Will it work ? Rabbit question



## lilwhitevan (Dec 20, 2017)

At the contractor I'm with we use the Tc55 for our deliveries but they're a hit or miss every day. broken screens, slow apps and random connectivity issues etc. 

I've been using my personal phone Instead for the past week and plan on upgrading to an Android w/ 1d 2d scanner because it's just that much faster to get the scans..

Before I do this I need to know that the app will function like the "rabbits" at the WH. Will it detect the scanner and actually let me use it?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

lilwhitevan said:


> At the contractor I'm with we use the Tc55 for our deliveries but they're a hit or miss every day. broken screens, slow apps and random connectivity issues etc.
> 
> I've been using my personal phone Instead for the past week and plan on upgrading to an Android w/ 1d 2d scanner because it's just that much faster to get the scans..
> 
> Before I do this I need to know that the app will function like the "rabbits" at the WH. Will it detect the scanner and actually let me use it?


Hey fellow white van driver. I believe you're using the old version of rabbit. We just upgraded to the new version.. I don't recall the version number (will check out later today). It's super fast and kicking my iPhone 7+ butt.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

lilwhitevan said:


> At the contractor I'm with we use the Tc55 for our deliveries but they're a hit or miss every day. broken screens, slow apps and random connectivity issues etc.
> 
> I've been using my personal phone Instead for the past week and plan on upgrading to an Android w/ 1d 2d scanner because it's just that much faster to get the scans..
> 
> Before I do this I need to know that the app will function like the "rabbits" at the WH. Will it detect the scanner and actually let me use it?


You can't use it. When you log in using your flex account, the app automatically uses the built-in camera and not the scanner for scanning the barcode (qr code).



Chicago-uber said:


> Hey fellow white van driver. I believe you're using the old version of rabbit. We just upgraded to the new version.. I don't recall the version number (will check out later today). It's super fast and kicking my iPhone 7+ butt.


TC56.


----------



## lilwhitevan (Dec 20, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You can't use it. When you log in using your flex account, the app automatically uses the built-in camera and not the scanner for scanning the barcode (qr code).
> 
> Then how is it that logging into the same app from a TC will give you slightly different functionality? It must be either the app is detecting the scanner or it's a completely different flex app( I doubt)
> 
> ...


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Let's us know how it goes I would be interested in how this turns out


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flex drivers doesn't need to enter mileage, go on and off duty, etc. Majority of the functionality using it as a flex driver and as a DA is the same. There are differences such as scanning after arriving at a stop. Packages are shown what container (bags) it's in or not in container. As flex, none of that as we're not taking bags with us on our route.


----------

